# First pics of my "New Girlfriend"



## MichaelG (Sep 19, 2010)

As you can see she needs a little work for sure:


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Yeah, but she has plenty of personality.......


----------



## BillGTO (Oct 16, 2009)

Looks like a great starting point! Does she like to run?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Looks like all she needs is some seatcovers and an aircleaner... :lol:

How extensive a resto are you going to do? 

Stick shift GTO's FTW.


----------



## MichaelG (Sep 19, 2010)

She needs a really good cleaning, seat foam (covers are great shape), headliner, carpet (or some dye due to a faded portion), and eventual paint. I will need to check brake system as well. It didn't start when I tried it yesterday. I think it's electical but not sure yet. I may need to call a real mechanic to help me get it going, just not sure yet. That's pretty much it from what I can tell so far but I am sure I will find more things that need attention. Right now I just want to get 'er on the road. Don't know how far I will take the resto. I guess it just depends on time and money.

Speaking of dying carpet has anyone tried it?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Sexy!!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Looks pretty straight....nice car! for what a carpet set costs, I would buy a new set. :cheers


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Hopefully the carpet is in better shape than the seat covers!!
Congrats on the purchase and have fun with the build.


----------



## BYTOR84 (Mar 20, 2009)

All girls need a bit of touch up..she will look great soon.

Is that Fathom blue????? 

that's the color I'm painting my '67 conv.


----------



## MichaelG (Sep 19, 2010)

Charcoal blue.
Just got her running over the w/e. Can't wait to get the inside done.


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

MichaelG said:


> As you can see she needs a little work for sure:


that doesnt look bad at all. solid car to restore.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

The body and undercarriage look great! Fun stuff! Congrats on getting it running.
More pics please!


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Nothing hotter than a 40+ year old. A true MILF (Muscle I'd Like to Fix)


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

^^^:rofl: Ok, that was funny.


----------



## MichaelG (Sep 19, 2010)

68GTO4004Spd said:


> Nothing hotter than a 40+ year old. A true MILF (Muscle I'd Like to Fix)


Now that was a real classic.:lol:

Well I just got the trunk open today for the first time by crawling through the back removing the latch and guess where I found the keys to the trunk.....yep in the trunk.
Anyway here is a few more pics:


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Looks like someone put new lower quarters on it, but that's not a bad thing. Trunk pan looks real solid.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

68GTO4004Spd said:


> Nothing hotter than a 40+ year old. A true MILF (Muscle I'd Like to Fix)





ALKYGTO said:


> ^^^:rofl: Ok, that was funny.


No wonder the wife is pissed about the 66 Chevelle. I now have 5 MILFS...:willy:

Car looks good, Michael. Very solid starting place. 
I'll be getting the your GTO's little brother Saturday...66 Chevelle SS...


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

cool car!


----------



## Jeff's Classics (Feb 24, 2010)

MichaelG said:


> Speaking of dying carpet has anyone tried it?


I dyed the carpet in my Javelin about 20 years ago, from maroon to black. turned out OK, but it was a messy process. Looks like your carpet is already black, you could try the spray can dye that also works on vinyl, I think SMC is the brand. But...for high wear areas like carpet, kick panels, and seats the dye may wear off quickly.
Nice car, and good luck!
Jeff


----------



## MichaelG (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words guys. As my resto experience and knowledge is non-existent, this is about the only type of fixing I feel I could do. All that welding in new floors and stuff is WAY out of my league.

I bought a can of the spray just to see how it's going to look. The carpet is brand new but has a couple of faded areas from direct sunlight from 1999. Yea the previous owner said it had been about 5 years but I found a reciept in the car for all of these new parts from '99. If it doesn't match I will just buy some new.


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

As it's been said, it looks like a solid start. Enjoy the car.


----------



## twinjracing (Aug 28, 2010)

Looks like a good start Have fu with it


----------

